# Will AIRTEL DTH work in DUBAI ???



## rixon.d9 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guyz need ur expertise in here,
Although its illegal and risky, i'll be carrying either a DISH DTH STB or AIRTEL DTH STB with me. I have removed the PCB's from the STB and will re-assemble in UAE.

My question is whether AIRTEL DTH works in UAE ? anybody has an experience ?
I already have a AIRTEL STB but need to buy a new DISH STB.

Also only the DISH STB is available ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2014)

that depends on whether UAE falls into the coverage area of the satellite which broadcasts airtel/dish tv/any dth.
New connection in UAE (DishTV TruHD+)


----------



## Genius-jatt (Feb 18, 2014)

You can check the footprints first in your location ? I think you can get Dishtv signal but on minimum 120CM good offset dish ,If have bigger then more good.

Here is footprints Map ss:-

*sat.ses.com/webservice/images/7402712

source: NSS-6 - SES.com


----------

